# Wonderful Paph. henryanum cross



## rdlsreno (Aug 17, 2009)

My center awarded a nice complex paph. Paphiopedilum Pacific Rainbow 'Vinho Verde'
(Paph. Rainbow Sky x Paph. Pacific Shamrock) Paph, Rainbow Sky is (Elfstone x henryanum).

Nice I like it very much. This is Dave S. plant. Paph. insigne washed out all the spots out.


Ramon


Paphiopedilum Pacific Rainbow 'Vinho Verde'


----------



## swamprad (Aug 17, 2009)

Very impressive, Ramon, thanks for sharing!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 17, 2009)

I would have guessed it had something album in its background. Thanx for posting.


----------



## T.paph (Aug 18, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## tim (Aug 18, 2009)

Ramonj this should be the pic on the csnjc site - the one on there now doesn't show the beautiful white color of the pouch!!


----------



## emydura (Aug 18, 2009)

That is very nice indeed.

David


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 18, 2009)

This is amazing Ramon. The henryianum, to me, is completely lost in this cross. Is this flower on the small size for modern complexes? What was the award,AM?


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 18, 2009)

I like the contrasting lighter pouch. Very nice! I am surprised that the henryanum x Elfstone cross was able to breed. I have found that most species x Complex crosses are sterile.

Robert


----------



## toddybear (Aug 18, 2009)

Very attractive!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 18, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> This is amazing Ramon. The henryianum, to me, is completely lost in this cross. Is this flower on the small size for modern complexes? What was the award,AM?


I would have never guessed any henry but it is a nice complex. :clap:


----------



## slippertalker (Aug 18, 2009)

This flower is interesting as the albinistic genes have created a white pouch from a pink pouched species, much as the Paph Pinocchio albinos. This is quite a lovely flower and unique. I would question whether the Elfstone is polyploid or not since the cross is fertile. Could it be a diploid?


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 18, 2009)

slippertalker said:


> This flower is interesting as the albinistic genes have created a white pouch from a pink pouched species, much as the Paph Pinocchio albinos. This is quite a lovely flower and unique. I would question whether the Elfstone is polyploid or not since the cross is fertile. Could it be a diploid?



I don't know, but Terry is using it.

Ramon


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 18, 2009)

slippertalker said:


> This flower is interesting as the albinistic genes have created a white pouch from a pink pouched species, much as the Paph Pinocchio albinos. This is quite a lovely flower and unique. I would question whether the Elfstone is polyploid or not since the cross is fertile. Could it be a diploid?



Based on the size of the flower and the thickness of the petals, I do think Paph. Elfstone is a polyploid (and probably a tetraploid), but I will have to count the chromosomes to confirm this. If you assume that the Paph. Elfstone that was used to make this cross was a tetraploid, once in a while when you cross a diploid species (in this case henryanum) to a tetraploid, some of the gametes of the diploid do not segregate resulting in a tetraploid offspring (while the rest will be triploids). This probably happened with Paph. Skip Bartlett 'White Pepper' as well, which I believe is a confirmed tetraploid, even though one of the parents was a diploid species. 
Another possibility was that the Paph. Elfstone x henryanum seedling was indeed a triploid, but sometimes these can produce viable offspring.

Robert


----------



## slippertalker (Aug 18, 2009)

(Elfstone x henryanum has) also been backcrossed onto henryanum, and that's why I asked the question. It could be a fertile triploid as you indicate or perhaps it is a tetraploid which would be fertile. Interesting..........


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 18, 2009)

That's really nice, Ramon. I actually like this round one.


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 19, 2009)

tim said:


> Ramonj this should be the pic on the csnjc site - the one on there now doesn't show the beautiful white color of the pouch!!



I don't know why since it is the same picture!

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Aug 19, 2009)

Photoshop! What's csnjc!?


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 19, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Photoshop! What's csnjc!?



California Sierra Nevada Judging Center. The Judging center in which I belong too. Here is a link http://www.csnjc.org/

Ramon


----------



## labskaus (Aug 19, 2009)

Very impressive flower, I like the white pouch al lot.

Interesting breeding strategy. henryanum x Elfstone makes sense to me. From the name, Pacific Rainbow, I would guess that cross has colours.
Crossing that to a green is creative breeding.
Ramon, the flower is not that large, is the whole plant henryanum-size as well?


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 20, 2009)

rdlsreno said:


> California Sierra Nevada Judging Center. The Judging center in which I belong too. Here is a link http://www.csnjc.org/
> 
> Ramon



btw, congratulations for your extreme picture of this extraordinary Leptotes bicolor in the August issue of Orchids :clap::clap::clap: Jean


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 20, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> btw, congratulations for your extreme picture of this extraordinary Leptotes bicolor in the August issue of Orchids :clap::clap::clap: Jean



Thanks!

Ramon


----------



## e-spice (Aug 21, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> I would have never guessed any henry but it is a nice complex. :clap:



Absolutely gorgeous! I also find it very difficult to believe there is henryanum in the background, especally since henryanum tends to be dominant in crosses it is in.


----------

